# Almost unbelievable! FRINGE renewed for one more 13 episode season



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Fringe renewed for a thirteen episode fifth season. I can hardly believe it.

:hurah:YES! I am happy!:hurah:

http://tvline.com/2012/04/26/fringe-renewed-for-season-5/


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Great news!!!


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Olivia (Anna Torv) is Rupert Murdoch's niece. Would you want to be the Fox guy that cancelled the boss's niece.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Only 13 episodes? There was a time when 27 episodes per season was the norm.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"MysteryMan" said:


> Only 13 episodes? There was a time when 27 episodes per season was the norm.


It's all to get it in syndication.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Only 13 episodes? There was a time when 27 episodes per season was the norm.


Even longer, in some cases. The 1957 season of _Perry Mason_ consisted of 39 1-hour episodes! :eek2:

I'd love a longer season, but I'm happy _Fringe _is coming back at all and the move to Friday night didn't prove fatal.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It sounds like just enough to wrap it all up! I am really glad!!!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Good news, haven't seen any ep's this year since my local Fox has been fighting with Dish and not aired. Caught up on the previous 1.5 seasons or so at the end of last year and was really getting back into it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Fabulous!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm very happy to read this earlier this evening. The show was prepared either way, with two endings, but now they get to go with the one that brings us into next season. Yay for us, and Fox ... you should still burn in Hell for canceling Firefly ... but thanks for sticking with Fringe.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

After having seen last week's stunning episode, I unreasonably hoped for this.

I guess Fox can have my $1 a month. They sure as heck aren't going to get the money to keep "Fringe" on another year from advertising. That fantastic episode last week pulled a 1.0 in the demo. And while I realize that's live+same day, the April 6 episode got the same live rating but got a whopping 80% jump in live+7 DVR or a pathetic 7 day demo total of 1.8.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad to read this. 

Please no spoilers, some of us are a little behind.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome to hear!! Thanks for the update! I really like Fringe and am glad for at least some more episodes even if it's not a "full" season. Maybe they will add more in the end.... well I can hope can't I!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

klang said:


> Glad to read this.
> 
> Please no spoilers, some of us are a little behind.


I have a friend that tends to be several seasons behind on shows. She told me to not give any spoilers for Lost a few years ago. I just had to then say "The plane crashes".


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> I have a friend that tends to be several seasons behind on shows. She told me to not give any spoilers for Lost a few years ago. I just had to then say "The plane crashes".


I think I'm about 5 episodes behind. I like to watch Fringe on the projector and give it my full attention. Hard to find the time some weeks.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You've got to be kidding me... FOX cancels Terra Nova but keeps this? Fringe has gone so far downhill that I stopped watching it about 8 episodes ago.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> You've got to be kidding me... FOX cancels Terra Nova but keeps this? Fringe has gone so far downhill that I stopped watching it about 8 episodes ago.


 To each their own... I think this season has been far better then a few other seasons. I never gave Terra Nova a try so I can speak for that but I always thought with how high cost production it was on that it would never last.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> You've got to be kidding me... FOX cancels Terra Nova but keeps this? Fringe has gone so far downhill that I stopped watching it about 8 episodes ago.


You should watch last week's episode.

In fact, if anyone has a bunch of recordings and are skeptics, watch last week's episode out of order. It doesn't matter if it's watched out of order. And if that episode doesn't intrigue you dump your recordings.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

klang said:


> Glad to read this.
> 
> Please no spoilers, some of us are a little behind.


Last Week's episode went in such an unexpected direction - I'd almost bet that we could post a lot of spoilers and they would either make no sense to you or you would think we're making them up!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I was 7 episodes behind, and caught up within the past two weeks.

Really great shows, explains alot about the past 4 seasons.

It's all starting to fit together now, as I think back.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Great news I've been waiting to hear!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Great news I've been waiting to hear!


There's one scene in one episode, and then the last episode that are keys to the whole series.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I'm very happy to read this earlier this evening. The show was prepared either way, with two endings, but now they get to go with the one that brings us into next season. Yay for us, and Fox ... *you should still burn in Hell for canceling Firefly* ... but thanks for sticking with Fringe.


And Chicago Code as well as Alcatraz. Not sure what their deal is. Lets push something really hard and then cancel it after people grow to love it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm still hoping for Alcatraz.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Yay for Fringe! It makes me happy when networks reward loyal viewers and give shows a chance to wrap themelves properly.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sixto said:


> I'm still hoping for Alcatraz.


The TV Line Renewal Scorecard is saying Alcatraz is a long shot for renewal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Sixto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hoping for Alcatraz.
> ...


There are now just three scripted series awaiting a judgement from the suits at Fox - "The Finder", "Alcatraz", and "Touch". While theoretically Fox could make room for 10-13 episodes of all three, "Touch" is the only one that has ratings that would encourage a renewal. But then, "Fringe" certainly did not have the ratings.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am very glad. They keep shaking things up to keep it new. As long as they keep it simple enough for the average viewer the directions they can turn are endless.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Fringe seemed to lose its way early this season, but it's really been gangbusters the last couple weeks.

A show like this deserves to wrap up exactly as is appropriate.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Only 13 episodes? There was a time when 27 episodes per season was the norm.


Well, they have 13 episodes in the other universe as well, so it adds up....


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I am sure that their is a Universe in which Fringe will run for quite a long time.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I enjoy parallel universe story lines.

But don't see how only two planet Earths can be lock together. I figure everything universe-wide would also be locked together and this would include planets with higher intelligence then us.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Quantum Entanglement.(don't ask me to explain).


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Great news for Fringe.......


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just started a thread for last week's episode because I've got a question.... if you've seen it, or don't mind spoilers, please take a look and let me know if you've got an answer.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3011562#post3011562


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Just power watched the last five episodes this afternoon. :eek2: WOW what a ride. 

The episode about the future with the observers wouldn't have made much sense without another season to explore. Glad they can finish things up properly.


----------

